# What are you paying for gas?



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

$3.25 a gallon for reg unl. I spent 300.00 on gas last week alone, its rediculous


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

$2.82
It cost me $65 to fill up, thats why IM back on my bike!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

its about 3.50.costs a good 55$ to fill up.it sucks....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

$3.35 reg. $400.00 a month.


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

Euro 1,32 per liter ..80 euros per month..small car, to cover short distances


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I paid $2.97 last week. 45$ and my tank was only down 3/4 it is so stupid theoil people ae make billion dollar profits and I wonder if I should buy a 2$ magazine. I wish I could find a job closer to home round trip is 68miles I work to gas up so I can work:hammer: 

Are you guys going to do the boycot on the 15th?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

2.85 a gal here takes like 55.00 to fill up I'm not driving anywhere but from home to work lol. Yeah I'm gonna fill up on the 14th.................


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay wise guy I think that would defeat the purpose of a boycott. Maybe everyone should get together and boycott the stations once a week.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

MIKADO that's exacly what I'm saying there's no point doing it for 1 day cause everybody is gonna fill up the night before or a couple days before...... so what good is a boycott gonna do?:clap:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know how it works but they did it last year and the price did drop for awhile. It is worth a shot dontcha think.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I paid $2.95


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah I'm gonna try it!!!!! we'll see what happens


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

me too! I'm gonna gas up tomorrow I should be good for a week. I hope !!!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just filled up today and I know it ain't gonna last me a week maybe I'll do it again on friday just to be sure!


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

lol.. i just filled up yesterday $25.00 for a full tank :O you may not think it's alot lol.. but my corolla usually fills up with 15.00 =( dang gas costs so much.. paid $2.83 per gallon to be exact.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It's 2.9something I think. I don't even look anymore 'cause it just pisses me off. Gass prices will never drop. We're using up our natural resources and the prices are just gonna keep rising. The only way to stop spending money on gas is to find a new means of transportation.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

3.25 here!!!:hammer: 
I remember when I started driving it was about a dollar, AHHHH those were the days...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep it was $.89 a gal back when I was going to college in Grand Forks. 
I wish I could find another way to get to work but we don't have any bus system up here in the northland. Bemidji is the closest big town to work and then they don't have much. I wish I would have did the reality thing way back when.


----------

